# Hours with a 300 gig?



## Superbee (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi

I have been looking at instantCake but it looks like it's only good to 250 gig
I ordered a 300 gig off ebay PNP worked perfect BUT what are the hours suppost to be?

Why i ask is i'm just wondwering if it was only formatted to a 250 gig?
I have another 300 gig drive i would like to install too

Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The number of hours depends on your model of TiVo.... which you haven't told us


----------



## Superbee (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok didn't know that it's a Philips HDR212
Kinda like to know what a 250 gig says 
and a 300 gig says
Thanks


----------



## Lannister80 (Oct 6, 2005)

Superbee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been looking at instantCake but it looks like it's only good to 250 gig
> I ordered a 300 gig off ebay PNP worked perfect BUT what are the hours suppost to be?
> ...


Not sure about the hours your TiVo should display, but all of a 300GB drive should be recognized. Up until June or so of this year your A drive would only be recognized up to 250GB (B drive could be as big as you want), but that limilation in InstantCake has been fixed now. I'm getting 2x320GB HDs in a week or so and am planning on doing the InstantCake thing, I'll let you know how it goes. 640GB! w00t!


----------



## Superbee (Oct 18, 2004)

well i did the install with instantCake it said 367 hours, BUT now the unit will not boot up?


----------



## HoosierTivoDaddy (Sep 12, 2005)

Jumpers? Just a guess...


----------



## Superbee (Oct 18, 2004)

No it's was the Instantcake Software they sent me new Beta software that worked perfect
Now
Best Quaility 210 hours 56 min
High Quaility 343 hours 13 min
Medium 455 hours 21 min
Basic 771 hours 26 min


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Superbee said:


> No it's was the Instantcake Software they sent me new Beta software that worked perfect


How did you get the beta from them? I've had to kludge it to get my upgrades done, and one of them hasn't been working real well (though that could be due to a hard drive problem? - as yet undetermined). Anyway, I'd be interested in a beta copy also....


----------



## Superbee (Oct 18, 2004)

I couldn't get my 2x300 gig drives to work at all (just locked up on boot) they were trying to help but nothin worked he said that he had beta Software and would be willing to send it to me and try it AND it did work.
had no problems at all the only thing is see different is i lost some settings to change my output settings they think i'm nuts but i put the old drives back in and the settings were there


----------

